# TRIFECTA: Test results of Racer X LUJ/LUV intake manifold



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a few notes. 

- My PCV check valve fix doesn't require special tools. I bought my three-pack of step bits from Menard's. Harbor Freight had them as well. A step drill bit is a very common tool that can be find at any hardware store. Of the 352 kits I've shipped out, nobody has noted they had difficulty finding the tool at their hardware store. 
- My PCV check valve fix doesn't require _more _skill than does installing this intake manifold. If you can drill a hole and turn a wrench, you can install my kit. 
- Both my PCV check valve fix kit and this intake are DIY modifications, so I'm not sure what the purpose was for mentioning that. 

That being said, thanks for a very thorough article showing what this manifold can do.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice to finely see this come to the market. Too late for me though being a high mileage cruzer. Wish this wouldve hit the market 5 years ago when my cruze was fresh.

BTW XRs fix worked for me with the PCV issues of this engine.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nicely written article - I'd expect the gains will increase more than linearly as more boost is introduced.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What would I have to mod on my PCV and brake boost line to run this manifold ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> What would I have to mod on my PCV and brake boost line to run this manifold ?


It is just a larger manifold. You can either order it with the PCV fix installed or use the one you have.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> It is just a larger manifold. You can either order it with the PCV fix installed or use the one you have.


 Thank you for your reply, just PM'd you before I saw this post lol, crazy! OK so i got the PCV valve down packed just gunna order it with the pcv option and get an oil catch can for added protection, as for the brake booster....what do I have to reroute or cut into to get the brake boost to tie into the manifold? or is there a port that comes drilled on manifold?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Thank you for your reply, just PM'd you before I saw this post lol, crazy! OK so i got the PCV valve down packed just gunna order it with the pcv option and get an oil catch can for added protection, as for the brake booster....what do I have to reroute or cut into to get the brake boost to tie into the manifold? or is there a port that comes drilled on manifold?


Here are the instructions from Racer-X


----------

